# january contest???



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok, I put my pic in JANUARYS contest and never saw a result, but see that effy has won december AND january with the SAME photo but it says im entered in the feb contest that i never entered what gives?


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

maybe they're still having problems or bugs with the site. this also happened on december's contest. surely, they could fix it in time...


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

hmmmm ok


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

It took about 4 days for them to fix it last time.


----------

